# Lack of Communication in our marriage



## minkm (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all

I feel so lonely and alone, my husband is always busy in his computer and he said he's doing it for us, We hardly talk because he's always busy, when we do talk we just argue and end up not talking to each other for days.

Our love life is also suffering, when we make love there's no foreplay is just so bad I always fake it and end up not satisfied at all. We have a year old daughter, we don't even take her out to the park or to the zoo like other children because daddy is alwasy busy, we share a car so it's difficult to drive alone with a baby as she doens't want to sit in her chair so I have to carry her, our marriage is boring and lonely, I need help to save it I'm even considering to leave him. I need help


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

First off put that child in her safety seat. She may be one and not like it but if you give in now you will lose the battle for ever. You are taking a terrible risk by holding her in your lap while you drive. For her sake, please.

As far as your marrital problems go we would need more information. What is your husband doing on the computer that is more important the attending to his family?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

minkm said:


> I always fake it and end up not satisfied at all.


Stop faking it. If you fake it, how is he supposed to know there's soemthing wrong? Part of starting to fix problems in the marriage is being very open and honest about exactly what you're feeling, and when. 

And ya, please keep your kid in a car seat. I know how unbearable it is to listen to a screaming kid while driving (my sister had to endure that with her kid) but its better then them getting hurt.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

when it comes to children your the boss, they are not your boss.
it is law for your child to be strapped in.
if you let your child rule, you wil encounter more problems in the long run.
as for the faking it. i think your only fooling yourself and who is that fair on.
i think its more unfair on you. 
you might find you can move on in yourself if you take control .
so child gets strapped in and maybe hubby gets the message when you dont climax. tell him how you feel.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

justean said:


> so child gets strapped in and maybe hubby gets the message when you dont climax. tell him how you feel.


:iagree:
You can work to change this if you want to ... walking away from the marriage won't solve anything.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree, walking away won't fix anything. 

Do you both talk? Or does he walk away when you try? 

You MUST communicate! That's the imperative! Without that, then all else will go down the tubes. Period. 

Tell him what you want. Ask him what he wants. Start a dialog. And do NOT YELL!  

As queried earlier, what's he doing on the computer that's so important?!? If my GF is with me, the computer gets awful lonely!


----------

